# Anti vibration



## Gunguy (May 29, 2013)

Hi all, just got a colchester 5x20 chipmaster lathe that needs the 3 anti vibration pads under the motor replaced. They are $300.00 each here in Aus. Anyone know of a aftermarket replacement and where to get them. 
Cheers
George


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 30, 2013)

Picture please. On my mill, I made my own replacements. I'll see if I can find a pic of mine.

 "Billy G"


http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9540-Clausing-8520-Mill


----------



## samthedog (Jun 3, 2013)

Here you are my friend:http://www.mcmaster.com/#vibration-damping-sandwich-mounts/=n0xdmp  Mounting pads that should fit your lathe.


----------

